# Cube Fritzz 2010



## slawo (28. Oktober 2009)

Juhuuuuu, hab mir das Fritzz The One bestellt in schwarz/grau!
Laut Cube ist es mitte Dezember da.........
Ich glaube da aber nicht so richtig dran, schätze eher dass es erst Februar sein wird 
Egal, es lohnt sich zu warten hoffe ich^^

Übrigens ist auf der HP von Cube und im Katalog beim The One und beim RX die Bremse Formula The One eingetragen. Das ist natürlich nicht richtig. Beim RX ist die Formula RX montiert 
Nicht dass sich da einer fehlleiten lässt, so wie ich zuerst^^

Juhuuuuu


----------



## strippenzieher (28. Oktober 2009)

Gratuliere 
halte auch nach dem Bike ausschau
bin nur noch keins probrgefahen (müsste ja von der Geo zimlich gleich dem 2010 sein) denn bei mir in Karlsruhe ist nirgends ein Fritzz 09 vorhanden oder kennt jemand ein Händler in der nähe 
ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slawo (28. Oktober 2009)

In meiner Umgebung habe ich auch jeden Händler abgeklappert nach einem '09er Testbike. Keine Chance. Ruhrgebiet ist leider nicht so ganz die Enduro Region


----------



## Palmer (1. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat das Fritzz 2010 eine ISCG Aufnahme und ist damit Hammerschmidt tauglich ?

Danke und Gruß Palmer


----------



## ThomasAC (1. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6327138&postcount=899

wohl nicht


----------



## dampflocke (3. November 2009)

hoffentlich wird es dieses Jahr besser mit den Lieferzeiten...

ich musste 11 Monate auf mein Fritzz warten und ich habe das bike als erster bekommen


----------



## slawo (4. November 2009)

Ich hoffe auch, dass es besser wird mit dem Lieferterminen. Aber ich schraube meine Hoffnungen nicht allzu hoch, sonst werde ich noch enttäuscht


----------



## Mangimorphose (24. November 2009)

Hi an alle,
wollt mal fragen ob die Möglichkeit besteht eine Fox 32 Talas statt der 36 ans Fritzz zu montieren?


----------



## iNSANE! (24. November 2009)

Dann hol Dir nen Stereo - was Du mit Deinem Händler ausmachst ist Dir überlassen, von Cube gibts aber keine 32 am Fritzz.

Mal ne Frage, das Stereo hat doch 2010 ne neue Geo bekommen, im Vergleich zu 2009.
Ist das beim Fritzz auch so, oder ist da das 2010er unverändert?

Gibt es ein schwarz-eloxiertes Fritzz 2010? Ich frage, weil die Website ja auch noch ein paar kleine Fehler (RX/TheOne) hat - vielleicht kommt da noch was?

Was kostet das RX?

Stimmt es auch dass es das RX nur in Cocoa gibt? Fragen über Fragen...Danke!


----------



## slawo (24. November 2009)

Ein paar deiner Fragen kann ich beantworten^^

Ein schwarzes eloxiertes Fritzz gibt es nicht mehr. Nur noch white & cocoa und black & grey.
Und ja, das RX gibt es nur in white & cocoa^^
RX kostet, wenn ich mich recht entsinne 2700â¬, also kein Pappenstiel.

Was die Geo angeht bin ich mir nicht sicher. Meine aber dass sich da nix geÃ¤ndert hat...

@Mangimorphose
Warum willst du dir unbedingt ne 32 Talas ans Fritzz bauen? Nur wegen dem geringeren Gewicht???
Ist es nicht auch so, dass die 32 Talas "nur" 150mm Federweg bietet?
Dadurch Ã¤ndert sich ja auch noch die Geo etwas...


----------



## Mangimorphose (24. November 2009)

Bin günstig an einen 2009 Fritzz Rahmen gekommen! Und nun hätte ich die Möglichkeit auch die neue 32 Talas günstig zu bekommen! Hab aber keinen Plan ob das so zusammen passen könnte??

Danke und Gruss!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (24. November 2009)

macht keine wirklichen sinn.


----------



## iNSANE! (24. November 2009)

Okay super! Jetzt wäre das mit der Geo noch interessant. 

"Kein Sinn" ist ne doofe Antwort - in der Sache stimm ich aber zu.
2cm Bauhöhe sind 1° am Lenkwinkel. Der eine cm ist also nicht soooo wichtig. Aber wozu nen Fritz downgraden wenn es dafür, das in sich dann stimmigere Stereo gibt?!
Also einfach so lassen wir das ist - die denken sich da schon was...


----------



## FWck (24. November 2009)

Naja, er schreibt doch, dass er einen Fritz-Rahmen günstig gekriegt hat, dazu die Möglichkeit auf eine 32 Talas. Ich würde da sagen, warum nicht? Wenn sie dir dann irgendwann nicht mehr reichen sollte, dann kannst du ja immernoch auf die 36 Talas, oder dann alternativ z.B. direkt auf die Van umbauen.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Mangimorphose (25. November 2009)

@FWck

Du bist also der Meinung das es technisch gesehen funktioniert?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## FWck (25. November 2009)

Ich vermute schon. Du musst halt auf den Gabelschaft achten und dass der Steuersatz dazu passt. Dann ist ja, wie gesagt, das Bike eigentlich auf die 36 Talas ausgelegt, da der Rahmen ja aber mehr oder weniger genauso im Stereo verbaut wird (mit der 32 Talas) dürfte das keine Probleme bereiten. Die Thematik des Lenkwinkels wurde ja in Beitrag #13 schon errechnet und stellt bei der marginalen Änderung auch kein Problem dar.
Natürlich wird sich die 32 Talas anders fahren als die 36er, aber da du ja laut Sigantur von einem LTD kommst, wird dir das auch jeden Fall erst mal ausreichen - so zumindest meine Einschätzung.

Allerdings, das muss ich auch dazu sagen, habe ich weder ein Fritzz, noch ein Stereo, noch eine 32 oder 36er Talas. Aber rein von den Fakten her müsste es passen 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Michaone (25. November 2009)

dampflocke schrieb:


> hoffentlich wird es dieses Jahr besser mit den Lieferzeiten...
> 
> ich musste 11 Monate auf mein Fritzz warten und ich habe das bike als erster bekommen




Als erster? Die ersten wihte´n cocoa wurde im April geliefert... ich hab im Juli noch niemand online gesehen der seins hatte..

Ich würd von Cube im allgemeinen mittlerweile abraten... War immer super überzeugt, jetzt hab ich mir beim Fritzz den Rahmen gebrochen und die machen nur Stress... selbst den Preis fürs Crash Replacement was sie mir vorgeschlagen haben wurde auf einmal bei Lieferung 250 EUR teurer... jetzt Regelts der Anwalt, oder mein Händler... aber nur soviel.. ich hab als Privatperson 4 (nicht billige) Bikes allein dieses Jahr bei Cube gekauft, und trotzdem so ein Trauerspiel wg nem schei**ss Rahmen.

Kann sich jeder sein Bild malen jetzt, und falls es einer von Cube liesst... macht euch mal über eurern Kundenservice Gedanken!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mangimorphose (26. November 2009)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> Gratuliere
> halte auch nach dem Bike ausschau
> bin nur noch keins probrgefahen (müsste ja von der Geo zimlich gleich dem 2010 sein) denn bei mir in Karlsruhe ist nirgends ein Fritzz 09 vorhanden oder kennt jemand ein Händler in der nähe
> ciao


 
War letzte Woche bei Killer Rad in Wörth/Maximiliansau. Der hat ein 2009 Fritzz black in 18 Zoll da stehn. 

Gruss


----------



## maintrance (30. November 2009)

mich würde auch sehr interessieren, ob ich am 2010er Rahmen etwas gegenüber dem 2009er Modell geändert hat. Also wer was genaues weiß....


----------



## freddy_walker (1. Dezember 2009)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> Gratuliere
> halte auch nach dem Bike ausschau
> bin nur noch keins probrgefahen (müsste ja von der Geo zimlich gleich dem 2010 sein) denn bei mir in Karlsruhe ist nirgends ein Fritzz 09 vorhanden oder kennt jemand ein Händler in der nähe
> ciao


 
Guckst du im BikeLager in der Nähe vom Karlsruher HBF - die haben Cube...

http://www.bikelager.de/Karlsruhe_Suedstadt.htm

Gruß, F


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. Dezember 2009)

Vllt. bissl OT und "nur" ein 09er aber das wird meins


----------



## maintrance (1. Dezember 2009)

Also für alle die es noch mal offiziell bestätigt haben wollen: Der 2010er Rahmen ist technisch 1:1 identisch. Nur die Farben sind andere. Kam gerade eine Rückmeldung vom freundlichen Cube Support. Vielen Dank


----------



## Organspänder (1. Dezember 2009)

Dann müssten die lieferzeiten ja recht kurz sein


----------



## slawo (1. Dezember 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich kaum, dass die Tatsache, dass die Geometrie identisch ist eine Auswirkung auf die Lieferzeit hat.
Die Dinger müssen schließlich trotzdem gebaut werden...


----------



## strippenzieher (1. Dezember 2009)

@freddy_walker 
Fritzz hat er nicht auf Lager (schon mal gefragr) gibts nur auf bestellung

thx


----------



## maintrance (1. Dezember 2009)

Es hat nicht zufällig noch jemand eine Fox 36 Talas RC2 FIT 100/130/160mm, 20mm Throughaxle in weiß abzugeben?


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (2. Dezember 2009)

Nö!

Hab meine ja grad erst eingebaut.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (2. Dezember 2009)

Gibts dafür grad irgendwo nen guten Deal? Die Dinger sind so ekelhaft teuer...


----------



## Master | Torben (2. Dezember 2009)

Schon lustig... die 2009er Modelle (speziell die Rahmen) werden grad wieder im Ausverkauf verheizt und das 2010er Modell ist 100% identisch - bis auf die Farbe 

Da hätte ich doch lieber das 2010er Modell zusätzlich in schwarz und Cacao'n'White angeboten um die zuviel produzierten Rahmen noch zu 'normalen' Preisen verkaufen zu können...


----------



## kinschman (29. Januar 2010)

sooo, endlich ist der tauschrahmen für mein 2009er fritzz angekommen:









...durch die umstellung meines fuhrparks habe ich für den rahmen im grunde keine verwendung.
wer den rahmen haben will, schickt mir mal ne pm.


----------



## cryzz (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo "kinschman",

wieviel wiegt der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer? Wäre schön, wenn du ihn mal wiegen könntest!
Und, ist der teilw. anodisiert und teilw. lakiert oder was?

Ciao
Chris


----------



## kinschman (29. Januar 2010)

der rahmen wiegt, wie auf dem foto (d.h. mit diesem dämpferadapterdings) 3132gr.
der dämpfer wiegt mit buchsen 330gr.

anodisiert ist da garnix - ob das jetzt gepulvert oder lackiert ist, kann ich schwer sagen.
ich gehe aber mal von pulverung aus.


----------



## slawo (2. Februar 2010)

......fehlt nur noch das gute Wetter


----------



## Seppel83 (2. Februar 2010)

Juhu...endlich die ersten Bilder vom 2010 Fritzz!!!
Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf den Anruf von meinem Händler...mal schauen wie lange noch! Eigentlich sollte es ja schon längst da sein, aber das Theater kennen wir ja von Cube! 

@ slawo
Hat Cube dieses Jahr die Equalizer29 verbaut oder wieder nur die 27er?


----------



## Organspänder (2. Februar 2010)

slawo schrieb:


> ......fehlt nur noch das gute Wetter



Glückwunsch sehr schickes Bike hast du da
und auf baldiges schönes Wetter


----------



## slawo (2. Februar 2010)

Danke.

@Seppel83
Es sind leider wieder die 27er.

Ich war etwas überrascht, dass es so "schnell" kam. Bei manchen Internet Shops ist es erst für April angekündigt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppel83 (2. Februar 2010)

Schade...die 27er passen meiner Meinung nach nicht so recht zum Einsatzbereich des Bikes! Da werd ich wohl mit meinem Händler nochmal ein Wörtchen reden was sich da machen lässt...!

Aber das Bike sieht einfach nur Hammer aus...da weiß ich wenigstens für was ich seit September warte!!!


----------



## slawo (2. Februar 2010)

Du hast wirklich was worauf du dich freuen kannst.
Ich finde real sieht es noch besser aus als auf Fotos


----------



## Seppel83 (2. Februar 2010)

Kann ich ja hoffentlich bald selbst beurteilen...!!! 
Und dann heißt es nur noch Daumen drücken dass die Sonne raus kommt und man endlich wieder den Wald unsicher machen kann...!


----------



## darkdog (2. Februar 2010)




----------



## FWck (2. Februar 2010)

Oha, das ist ja richtig böse! Glückwunsch! 
Neu aufgebaut oder gibts schon einen Fahrbericht+Actionbilder?


----------



## Organspänder (2. Februar 2010)

@darkdog    sehr schön gefällt mir gut besonders die Abstimmung der Farbgebung  Welche Gabel ist das von RS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (3. Februar 2010)

meins für 2010 ist auch fertig 
bremse wird noch gegen eine neue the one getauscht





hier noch ein bild im uphilltrimm


----------



## NexusMP (3. Februar 2010)

@ Bayer:
echt geiles bike!! was sind'n das für Flatpedals?


----------



## nullstein (3. Februar 2010)

Das Fritzz mit der Totem ist sehr geil!! Ok der Flaschenhalter passt irgendwie so gar nicht ins Konzept. Aber sonst sehr stimmig!
@darkdog: Welche Reduzierhülse hast du verbaut?


----------



## jan84 (3. Februar 2010)

Die Totem macht sich optisch auch richtig gut, farblich auch alles top aufeinander abgestimmt. 

Aber die Lenkerhöhe bei dem Bike würde für mich sowas von garnicht gehen. Damit hast auf verwinkelten Trails doch einfach keinen Spaß mehr, denke mal wenns steil bergauf geht kommt die Front auch recht früh hoch...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## monkey10 (3. Februar 2010)

darkdog schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow ... monsteraufbau   

auch wenn durch die fotos durchaus viel zu erkennen ist, würd mich bei dem aufbau eine teileliste, realgewicht (gemessen) und ein fahrbericht seeehr interessieren!!!

@bayer: deines ist auch ... schön  

@jan84: geo-veränderung wie folgt:


----------



## Mircwidu (3. Februar 2010)

@Bayer

was für ein Schaltwerk ist da?
X0 short oder medium?
Was für eine Kombination fährst du an der Kurbel und was für ein Ritzelpacket?

Danke

Gruß
Robert


----------



## tommy-cologne (3. Februar 2010)

habt ihr da alle 18 zöller? die paar bilder auf dieser seite...wie groß seitd ihr denn?


----------



## schrauber-1 (3. Februar 2010)

Das Bike das bei Darkdog abgebildet ist gehört mir.
Und für alle Zweifler und Besserwisser, ich fahr das Fritzz seit einem Jahr und lasst euch sagen, es ist Perfekt!
Und So wie mein 2010er aufgebaut ist ,ist es für mich perfekt.
Also könnt ihr schreiben was ihr wollt, das Rad ist einfach geil!

Jeder hat seinen Stil und das ist auch gut so!
Viel Spaß für die neue Saison!

DR. Dörler


----------



## tommy-cologne (3. Februar 2010)

ne,will auch  nichts wegen der aussattung....will nur mal wissen....schrittlänge und größe, meines ist nämlich 20 zoll bei 182 und 90 schritt....und habe ´bei dem wetter keine lust auszuprobieren...also im gelände....


----------



## jan84 (3. Februar 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> [...]
> @jan84: geo-veränderung wie folgt:
> [...]



Was willst du damit sagen? Mein Kommentar bezog sich eigentlich nur auf Spacer, Vorbau, Lenker. Die Totem macht den Bock nicht Fett, zumal der Offset zur Steuerrohrachse auch nochn paar mm kleiner als bei der Lyrik ist wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab. 



> Und für alle Zweifler und Besserwisser, ich fahr das Fritzz seit einem Jahr und lasst euch sagen, es ist Perfekt!
> Und So wie mein 2010er aufgebaut ist ,ist es für mich perfekt.
> Also könnt ihr schreiben was ihr wollt, das Rad ist einfach geil!


Ist für dich perfekt, das ist doch die hauptsache. Ich hab doch geschrieben dass die Lenkerhöhe für *mich* garnicht gehen würde. Ist doch schön das nicht alle Bikes gleich sind . 



tommy-cologne schrieb:


> ne,will auch  nichts wegen der aussattung....will nur mal wissen....schrittlänge und größe, meines ist nämlich 20 zoll bei 182 und 90 schritt....und habe ´bei dem wetter keine lust auszuprobieren...also im gelände....


Denke das sollte schon in Ordnung gehen, würd nen recht kurzen Vorbau montieren. Hier ein 20" mit 60er Vorbau. Bin 186/92 und es sitzt wie angegossen soweit ich das nach zwei Schneetouren beurteilen kann. 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy-cologne (3. Februar 2010)

bekomm das aber irgendwie schwer hoch vorne......naja..vielleicht boin ich auch was aus der übung...


----------



## slawo (4. Februar 2010)

hmm, also ich bin 1,80m mit 87cm schrittlänge. bin zwar noch nicht richtig gefahren, aber ich merke schon beim probesitzen, dass es perfekt passt.
mein händler hatte mit 20" empfohlen, aber ich hatte mich strikt dagegen entschieden.......es war die richtige entscheidung


----------



## Bayer (4. Februar 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> @Bayer
> 
> was für ein Schaltwerk ist da?
> X0 short oder medium?
> ...



ja ist short fahre vorn ne xtr kurbel mit 22-32 und hinten eine xtr kassette mit 11-34 geht noch gut mit dem kurzen xo schaltwerk


----------



## schrauber-1 (4. Februar 2010)

Hatte gestern einen schlechten Tag.

Hier ein Paar Infos zum Bike:
Reduzierhülse ist von Scott, stütze von KS, Lenker Bontrager Big Earl, Kurbel Slx....und vieles mehr.

Gruß DR. D


----------



## Harry_I (11. Februar 2010)

Ich saß heute mal auf einem 20er. Ergebnis: zu klein.
Bei 196cm u. 94cm Beinlänge ließ sich die Sattelstütze gerade so einstellen. Genau an der min-Markierung der P6 400mm hätte ich die richtige Sattelhöhe. Die restliche Einstecktiefe von 90mm tut dem Rahmen bestimmt nicht gut. Außerdem würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Teleskop-Stütze haben wollen. Diese hat 120mm Mindesteinstecktiefe.

Aber die Sattelhöhe ist das eine. Mit dem 75mm Vorbau ist das ganze Rad etwas kurz.

Mal sehen, wenn das Wetter besser wird probiere ich mal einen 90mm oder 100mm Vorbau. Vielleicht schminke ich mir das Fritzz aber auch besser ab!


----------



## icube (11. Februar 2010)

servus, steig gerade um von meinem ams 125 auf ein fritzz! ich bin 1,85 meint ihr das ein 20 " da zu groß ist? 
gruß icube


----------



## jan84 (11. Februar 2010)

Wie lang sind deine Beine ? Schrittlänge.


----------



## Master | Torben (11. Februar 2010)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Ich saß heute mal auf einem 20er. Ergebnis: zu klein.
> Bei 196cm u. 94cm Beinlänge ließ sich die Sattelstütze gerade so einstellen. Genau an der min-Markierung der P6 400mm hätte ich die richtige Sattelhöhe. Die restliche Einstecktiefe von 90mm tut dem Rahmen bestimmt nicht gut. Außerdem würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Teleskop-Stütze haben wollen. Diese hat 120mm Mindesteinstecktiefe.
> 
> Aber die Sattelhöhe ist das eine. Mit dem 75mm Vorbau ist das ganze Rad etwas kurz.
> ...



Ich habe gerade mal 3cm weniger Schrittlänge fahre ein 18" Fritzz. Meine 420mm Scott Stütze ist von 10 Strichen auf dem Zweiten wenn ich normal Touren fahre


----------



## icube (12. Februar 2010)

ich hab 87 cm beinlÃ¤nge! hab zz die auswahl zwischen nem fritzz k18 09 fÃ¼r 1900 â¬ und nem stereo the one 09 fÃ¼r 2000 â¬!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppel83 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte gerade mein Fritzz vom Händler abholen! Aber musste ohne Bike wieder zurück...die hatten für die Vorderbremse den falschen Adapter montiert (200 statt 203)!!! 
Jetzt muss ich noch  warten bis der neue Adapter da ist! 

Aber wenigstens durfte ich nochmal Probe sitzen...20" bei 184 und SL 90...passt super!
Hatte zwischenzeitlich schon Bedenken ob es nicht zu groß ist, besonders bezüglich der Überstandshöhe!
Aber beim 18" hätte ich die Sattelstütze übers Maximum ausziehen müssen!!!Und die Überstandshöhe stimmt auch! 
Werd evtl. nur noch nen kürzeren Vorbau nehmen!


----------



## Master | Torben (12. Februar 2010)

Seppel83 schrieb:


> die hatten für die Vorderbremse den falschen Adapter montiert (200 statt 203)!!!



Welche Herstellerfirma hat denn so fein abgestimmte Adapter im Angebot?


----------



## Seppel83 (13. Februar 2010)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Welche Herstellerfirma hat denn so fein abgestimmte Adapter im Angebot?


 
Wüsste ich auch gerne!!!Mein Händler meinte nur es ist der falsche montiert!!


----------



## stereofritzz (28. Februar 2010)

hey sorry dass ich jetzt hier so reinplatze aber ich bin ein bisschen verärgert wegen der lieferzeit. mein händler hat gesagt dass mein fritzz anfang januar da sein sollte.(jetzt: 28. februar) also ich bin die lieferzeiten gewohnt - ich musste auf mein stereo xtr mal fast ein halbes jahr warten - aber jetzt seh ich hier die ganzen bilder und denk mir: wo bleibt meins!?  hat jemand vllt infos?


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. März 2010)

hab mich auch für das 20" the one fritzz interessiert, zum händler, dieser bei cube angerufen = ausverkauft. kann auf eine warteliste kommen, falls jemand anderes abspringt.

irgendwie komisch, cube haut doch immer unmengen an rahmen raus, da muss ja irgendwo ein anderer mangel sein, entweder künstlich rar gehalten oder andere componenten fehlen. was auch immer.


----------



## stereofritzz (1. März 2010)

hab meins aber nich erst jetzt bestellt sondern schon im dezember!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-1 (1. März 2010)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand von den 2010er Fritzz Fahrern sagen, ob der RP23 BoostValve HighVolume wirklich so super anspricht und besser ist als der 09er ?

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## smerles (18. März 2010)

Fahrberichte waeren auch interessant, langsam passt das Wetter ja.

Bin noch immer auf der Suche nach einem Enduro â¦


----------



## slawo (18. März 2010)

Habe zwar keinen großartigen Vergleich zu anderen Fullys aber ich finde es fährt sich einfach geil. Kann damit Sachen fahren, die mit meinem vorherigen Bike undenkbar waren. Bin froh, dass ich mich für das Fritzz entschieden habe.
Ob es jetzt mehr oder weniger sensibel als andere Bikes auf schläge anspricht kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Kann nur sagen, dass ich den Propedal Hebel noch nie genutzt habe und trotzdem gut vorankomme  insofern wird es würde ich sagen eher weniger sensibel sein.....was mich allerdings weniger stört, ich mags eher straff.
Hab schon einige Drops, Sprünge und kleine Stürze hinter mir. Das Bike hat bisher alles problemlos weggesteckt.
Demnächst kommt ein kürzerer vorbau dran und dann wird noch evtl. ein niedrigerer Steuersatz Spacer montiert. Aber das weiß ich noch nicht.
Ich würde übrigens empfehlen an alle Scheuerstellen am Steuerrohr Steinschlagschutzfolie zu kleben ansonsten ist schnell der Lack futsch...

Meine Fahrkünste möchte ich dieses Jahr unbedingt auch aufbessern


----------



## smerles (19. März 2010)

Danke für den Bericht. Morgen kann ich mich mal auf ein 16er Stereo setzen, wenns mir taugt wird dann das Fritzz bestellt.
Hab via Google leider nur sehr alte Einträge gefunden, daher folgende Frage:

Welche Art von Kettenführung und Bashguard passt ans Fritzz? Welche Modelle verwendet ihr?


----------



## sepalot (19. März 2010)

Hallo,

hat sich eigentlich irgendwas an der Geometrie oder sonst was geändert vom 2009er zum 2010er Fritzz?

lg
sepalot


----------



## jan84 (19. März 2010)

Nein, bis auf die Lackierung und evtl. Kleinigkeiten bei der Ausstattung ist alles gleich. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## sepalot (19. März 2010)

Danke Jan!


----------



## slawo (19. März 2010)

zum thema kettenführung siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6852354&postcount=1178
hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=345004&highlight=fritzz+kef%FC
und die dreist von g-junkies wird denke ich mit ein paar abänderungen auch passen:
http://www.g-junkies.de/

fahre das bike recht grob, und habe noch kein problem mit abspringender kette gehabt, deswegen kommt bei mir vorerst auch keine kefü dran.


----------



## Büscherammler (19. März 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Nein, bis auf die Lackierung und evtl. Kleinigkeiten bei der Ausstattung ist alles gleich.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Wieso soll sich eigentlich die Lackierung geändert haben? 2010 gibt es doch neben schwarz auch noch white n´cocoa wie 09, oder nicht?


----------



## slawo (20. März 2010)

das white 'n' cocoa sieht geringfügig anders aus, und das schwarz ist zu black 'n' grey geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slawo (20. März 2010)

2010









2009


----------



## Master | Torben (20. März 2010)

Die Zugverlegung des Umwerfers wurde bei den 2010er Modellen auf geschlossen verlegt geändert - vernünftig das!


----------



## Mircwidu (20. März 2010)

also bei meinem 2009 habe ich gestern den Umwerfer auch komplett verschlossen verlegt. Wo sind da die unterschiede.


----------



## smerles (20. März 2010)

slawo schrieb:


> fahre das bike recht grob, und habe noch kein problem mit abspringender kette gehabt, deswegen kommt bei mir vorerst auch keine kefü dran.



Klingt gut!
Hatte da mit meinem alten Leih-Enduro öfters Probleme, aber das war auch älter und ne ganze Ecke günstiger ...
Fährst du auch die Standard-Laufräder oder hast du andere genommen?

Bei meiner Enduro-Kauf-Aktion sind nur noch zwei Bikes im Rennen, entweder Pitch oder Fritzz. Kann heut auf nem Stereo eine Proberunde drehen und dann weiss ich hoffentlich mehr.


----------



## slawo (20. März 2010)

Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das XT Schaltwerk für 2010 eine Feder mit höherer Spannung spendiert bekommen hat. Kann sein, dass auch deswegen die Kette eher selten abspringt. Korrigiert mich bitte, falls das nicht stimmt...

Ich fahre die vom Werk montierten Equalizer. Ich weiß, dass es da wesentlich besseres gibt, aber ich will keine Rennen mit dem Bike gewinnen und deswegen bleiben die auch vorerst dran 

Ist das Pitch nicht eher für All Mountain ausgelegt? Sprich weniger Federweg? Ich meine sogar "nur" 140mm oder so....


----------



## Bayer (21. März 2010)

also ich fahr ein kurzes xo schaltwerk und da springt gar nichts mehr. 
hier ein video von gestern, gemacht von colin stewart (www.alpinepics.com)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10319351"]Spring is Coming ... on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slawo (21. März 2010)

schönes vid, bayer.


----------



## Master | Torben (25. März 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> also bei meinem 2009 habe ich gestern den Umwerfer auch komplett verschlossen verlegt. Wo sind da die unterschiede.



Auf den Bildern sieht man, dass das 2009er Modell zwei Endanschläge hat zwischen denen der Zug - normalerweise offen - liegt.
Die 2010er Modelle (am black'n'gray gut zu sehen) scheinen hingegen drei Halterungen zum fixieren einer Zughülle zu haben.


----------



## Mircwidu (25. März 2010)

nein sind beim 2009 auch drei.
hier kannst es noch ein wenig sehen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6958581&postcount=1270
hier noch besser
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6865214&postcount=1197

Ansonsten kann ich auch noch mal detailbilder machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (25. März 2010)

Ah alles klar.
Dann scheinen die Bilder da oben von sehr frühen 2009er Rahmen zu sein.


----------



## Basvender (29. März 2010)

weiß jemand, ob man 2010er fritzz's noch bestellen kann. War letzt mal in nem Shop und einer der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass es wohl eher nur noch glückssache wäre!?


----------



## pinocchi0 (30. März 2010)

glückssache. sind offiziell ausverkauft


----------



## Mike2000r (30. März 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage... würde für 2500  an ein Cube Fritzz mit The One in Grau-/Weiß kommen... Bin ja bis jetzt eher auf das STereo aus. Wie definiert ihr das Einsatzgebiet des Fritzz? Wohne im Bayerischen Wald und fahre hauptsächlich Touren von ca. 50 km... Und im Sommer dann schöne Touren am Gardasee (Moser-Standart also). Ist das Fritzz dafür geeignet oder soll ich doch auf das Stereo gehen....?


----------



## nullstein (30. März 2010)

Ein 2010er Fritzz The One für 2500 find ich echt fair. Das Fritzz ist halt ein Enduro. Demzufolge ist eher bergaborientiert, was aber nicht heißt, dass man damit keine Touren fahren kann. Wenn du es bergab nicht mal krachen lässt, würde ich die Finger vom Fritzz lassen und mehr eher was "touriges" kaufen. Was fährst du denn genau?? Fährst du nur bergab, weil du sonst nicht wieder heim kommst? Oder liegt der Fokus auf Bergab?


----------



## Mike2000r (30. März 2010)

Also am meisten Spaß macht mir bergab-fahren, aber damit ich das kann muss ich bei mir daheim auch jeden Berg erstmal raufradeln ;-) Also fahr ich da es im Bayerischen Wald kaum gerade aus geht pro Tour 25 km bergauf und das gleiche bergab... Und dann eben im Sommer so Touren bis zu 90 km auch mal nach Österreich an der Donau entlang...

 Das grau/schwarze Modell gibt es erst seit 2010 oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (30. März 2010)

Mike2000r schrieb:


> Das grau/schwarze Modell gibt es erst seit 2010 oder?


YEP!

Naja zum Bergabgurken reicht auch ein HT, AMS oder so. Es kommt halt drauf an, wie "heftig" du bergab abgehst. Fährst du bergab die Waldautobahn oder eher durchs verblockte Terrain? Das musst du halt wissen. Aber am besten: PROBEFAHRT!!!!!
90km + mit nem Fritzz halte ich für grenzwertig (kommt aber aufs Tempo an).


----------



## Mike2000r (30. März 2010)

Probegefahren bin ich schon, halt kurz vorm Laden. Geometrie in 20" passt perfekt. Bergab ist eben alles dabei, von Sandstraße über normalen Wurzeligen Waldboden bis auch mal Felsiges Gelände... Ist ausser den ca 1 1/2 Kilo gewicht und den Federweg wirklich so viel Unterschied zum Stereo, also bergauf und bergab?


----------



## ghia (1. April 2010)

Hei ho,

ich habe vor kurzem beschlossen mir ein Fritzz aufzubauen. Habe mir auch schon die einzelnen Parts in diversen shops zusammen gesucht. Das einzige was fehlt ist der Rahmen. Bekomme ich den überhaupt in einem online Shop?


----------



## Büscherammler (1. April 2010)

Haha, großartiger Plan!! Den Rahmen zuletzt kaufen,...

Ich hätte ein Quelle die mit ein bischen Glück vielleicht noch 09er Fritzz Rahmen hat. Bei Interesse PM!


----------



## drexsack (1. April 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> Hei ho,
> 
> ich habe vor kurzem beschlossen mir ein Fritzz aufzubauen. Habe mir auch schon die einzelnen Parts in diversen shops zusammen gesucht. Das einzige was fehlt ist der Rahmen. Bekomme ich den überhaupt in einem online Shop?



Bidde.

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p15955_Rahmen-Cube-Fritzz-2009.html


----------



## WilliButz (1. April 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> Das einzige was fehlt ist der Rahmen. Bekomme ich den überhaupt in einem online Shop?



Kein klassischer Online-Shop, aber er hat auch noch welche und verschickt sie auch:

http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de

Habe ich meinen her und bin zufrieden!

LG
Willi


----------



## ghia (1. April 2010)

@WilliButz; Äh... wie jetzt der Preiß für den 2009er Fritzz Rahmen soll stimmen? Da kauf ich doch gleich Zwei. Kann das überhaupt funktionieren?


----------



## Ryo (1. April 2010)

Wo is das Problem? 579,- sind doch n super Preis inkl Fox RP23


----------



## WilliButz (1. April 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> @WilliButz; Äh... wie jetzt der Preiß für den 2009er Fritzz Rahmen soll stimmen? Da kauf ich doch gleich Zwei. Kann das überhaupt funktionieren?



Wo denn? Bitte poste solche Aussagen immer mit Link. Alles andere finde ich unseriös.

Grüße
Willi

PS:
Es heißt "der Preis"...!
"Der Preiß" ist hin in Bayern Umgangssprache für "der Preusse" und meint alle die nördlich des Weißwurstäquartors her stammen;-)


----------



## ghia (1. April 2010)

Sehe ich zum ersten mal das die 2009er Modelle Soooooooooooooo Billig angeboten werden. Ist ja n knaller.

Wie is´n das mit der Achse? Kann ich da auch ne X beliegige 12/150 nemen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliButz (1. April 2010)

Dann brauchst Du ne Sehhilfe. Die waren für das Geld schon Anfang November beim Bikepalast zu haben. Weihnachten noch billiger.

Ich denke Du hast schon alle Teile zusammen... welche Hinterrad-Nabe denn???


LG
Willi

PS:
Gehört hier eigentlich alles in den Fritzz-2009er-Thread....


----------



## ghia (1. April 2010)

z.b. so was hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...chse-fuer-Hinterrad-Nabe-12x150mm::19495.html

Hab mich nur gerade gewundert weil die Achsen für Fritzz/Stereo anscheinend 12/142 sind

Edit:
Ne mal jetzt echt für so ganz blöde (wie mich offensichtlich)
Was hat die Angabe 12/150 bzw 12/135 zu bedeuten?
habe gerade gesehen dass da irgendwie die gleichen maße stehen:
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=Sb62b4bb5985bf63228b783b46bacebdd


----------



## WilliButz (1. April 2010)

Passt net.

12mmx142 mm ist richtig, ist nämlich X-12.

Achse gibts hier, Infos hier.

Umbaubar sind 240s, 440, Hope Pro2 und ein paar exotischere Naben.

Grüße
Willi

PS:
Suchfunktion!!!


----------



## ghia (1. April 2010)

Danke für die Schnellen Antworten

Da bin ich ja erleichert das ich doch nicht 1400 in den Rahmen investieren muss


----------



## Mircwidu (2. April 2010)

der Preis bei Schlierseer Radhaus stimmt. Habe dort selbst meinen 2009 Rahmen her.
Laut seiner aussage hat er groÃe RestbestÃ¤nde aufgekauft und verhÃ¶ckert die jetzt.
bzgl Hinterradnabe. Schau mal auf die Syntace seite dort steht welche naben kompatibel sind.
Der gÃ¼nstigste LRS der mir bekannt ist (ich auch fahre) ist der Veltec V2.
Als Achse kannst du die Original Cube fÃ¼r 60â¬ oder die Syntace ohne Schnellspaner (Imbus hat man auf jeder Tour dabei) fÃ¼r 28â¬


----------



## Büscherammler (2. April 2010)

Er dürfte aber nicht mehr viele haben. Vor 2 Wochen waren es noch 4x 18" und 1x16"


----------



## wildermarkus (2. April 2010)

Die Steckachse sollte aber beim Rahmen dabei sein!


----------



## WilliButz (2. April 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Die Steckachse sollte aber beim Rahmen dabei sein!



Nein, ist sie aber nicht! Und zumindest der Karl hat sie auch nicht wegenommen und verhöckert sie separat (so wie der bikepalast).

Grüße
Willi

PS:
DT Swiss-Achse mit RWS geht auch....


----------



## Mircwidu (2. April 2010)

ja aber die günstigste Alternative ist die Syntace. Hast halt dann keinen Schnellspanner. Aber wer ohne Werkzeug auf ne Tour geht ist selbst schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (2. April 2010)

Die Syntache Steckachse ist mir sogar noch lieber. Wenigstens keinen abstehenden "Spannhebel" dran und leichter dürfte die warscheinlich dadurch auch sein. also kratze ich jetzt n paar flöhe zusammen und schlage einfach mal zu würd ich sagen


----------



## Bayer (3. April 2010)

wenn jemand eine syntavce achse ohne schnellspanner gegen eine mit schnellspanner tauschen will bitte bei mir melden


----------



## wildermarkus (3. April 2010)

Nie wieder RWS!!


----------



## jan84 (3. April 2010)

Bin auch von der Achse mit RWS auf die ohne Schnellspanner gewechselt. Der RWS hebel steht extrem weit nach außen und halt sehr frei. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## brr... (21. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch bereits jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Fritzz in Kombination mit einer 180er Gabel? Und wisst ihr, ob man nen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter reinbekommt?

Bin grad am Überlegen mir eins zuzulegen: hätte aber gern die Möglichkeit auf ein Bikepark taugliches Setup... daher die Fragen.

Danke!


----------



## pinocchi0 (21. April 2010)

180er sollte passen, aber mit einem ausgleichsbehälter alla fox dhx wirst du kaum glück haben. der klappert am rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzl200 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
kann jemand mal das 2010er the one mal auf die Waage stellen?
Angabe von Rahmengröße wär auch nicht schlecht!
Danke mal vorab!


----------



## alex_t (5. Mai 2010)

Hi,


I am sorry for posting in english, but my german is very bad and i could not find a lot of info on cube bikes on english forums.

I am trying for some time to decide between the Stereo The One 2010 and the Fritzz RX 2010 and i am looking for advice on the matter (they are available in the same price at my local dealer).

I will use the bike to travel to work daily (35km city road but somewhat bumpy) and in the weekend for cruises (50km - 60km on mixed country road/forest/hills) or mountain - uphill and downhill but not extreme.

Also, i have a little back problem that is why i'm giving up my hardtail and going for a full suspension, so that things are less bumpy .

Given the same price, could you please help me decide if i should choose one or the other? Does the extra travel of the Fritzz make a difference? Does the lockout function of the Stereo prove useful? Why would you choose one or the other?


Many Thanks !


----------



## pinocchi0 (5. Mai 2010)

if i were you i would take the fritzz rx but i prever the one version. i like the fox fork and the formula the one brakes. the difference between fritzz and stereo are really hardly to find. they have got the same framedesign and almost the same fittings except the 2cm more travel. i really like the fritzz and i would always take the fritzz instead of the stereo. but in your case the stereo would be the better choise. it has got the better fitting. but dont forget if you taste the feeling of this fullys and get infected of the thrill =) take the fritzz and you have got some more reserves. if you want the better fittings, take the one. hmm forget the reserves just take the stereo its an awesome bike with some of the best parts you can get for your money.

how much do you pay for the bikes ?


----------



## jason_wurzel (6. Mai 2010)

Hi! 
If you really travel to work 35km each day, the fritzz is the wrong choice, in my opinion. I would definately take the stereo or even a bike with even less suspension travel, given the main underground the bike will drive on will be tarmac...the less suspension travel you have the "sportier" the bike goes on your long way to work. On the other hand i guess the stereo is a good compromise given your back problems, so you sit more upright on the bike (e.g. in comparison to the Cube Sting). 
The lockout helps on long ascends or on long tours in the flat, when you really don't need the suspension and the road is really flat.
So...I would choose the Stereo, if i where you!


----------



## jan84 (6. Mai 2010)

Hi Alex, 

i've driven the stereo 2 years ago for a year, now if got a fritzz beside a rigid hardtail. For the use you describe I would definetly take the stereo. 
The fritzz is good in climbing and is good for long rides, but the stereo is better. With the fritzz you need more power for the same speed uphill and in even terrain. Due to the better downhill performance, the cornering ability of the fritzz is more sluggish compared to the stereo. The downhill performance of the stereo is also really good, for me personally the fritzz's advanteges do not show up until you go real fast in really rough terrain. Putting some heavy duty tyres on the stereo you need real good driving skills to bring this bike to the limit.

In my opinion the fritzz's extra travel isn't necesarry for your inteded use and due to the fact you want to go 35km per day onroad / in light terrain you should prefer the stereo when you need to decide between this two bikes. 

regards, 
jan


----------



## gerrit981 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

zu der Frage weiter oben nach dem Ausgleichsbehälter, ein Manitou Swinger 4way passt nicht...

Ich wollte einen neuen Dämpfer verbauen, und habe mir überlegt einen RS Monarch 4.2 zu kaufen. Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung welche Setup zum Fritzz passt?

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## alex_t (6. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Thanks for all the advices, you have helped me a lot in my decision ! 
I will go for the Stereo as it seems a more balanced choice for my type of riding;

@pinocchi0 - the bikes are fritzz rx - 2699EUR and stereo the one - 2799EUR at my local cube dealer; i might get up to 10% discount on the list price


----------



## Master | Torben (7. Mai 2010)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> zu der Frage weiter oben nach dem Ausgleichsbehälter, ein Manitou Swinger 4way passt nicht...
> 
> ...



Ich fahre einen Monarch 4.2 in meinem 08er Fritzz.
Macht soweit gut seinen Dienst - durch das zuschaltbare Floodgate kann man zwei Setups fahren (und diese auch während der Fahrt umschalten): weich und hard bzw. weich und LockOut.
In Schladming hat er soweit eine sehr gute Figur gemacht. Evtl. von Nachteil ist das doch recht harte Ansprechverhalten zu Beginn.

Kauf dir jedoch einen Monarch der neueren Generation - die alten hatten teilweise Probleme mit Undichtigkeit (meiner läuft bisher ohne Probleme, ich muss ihn jedoch recht häufig aufpumpen).

Als Stahlfederversuch werfe ich mal den Rock Shox Vivid in den Raum - das Piggiback ist ja verhältnismäßig klein.


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Mai 2010)

auch der Vivid wird zu eng.
Du kannst bzgl Stahlfeder den Vanilla R verbauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=346629&page=55

oder einen DHX remote (original oder eigenbau).
als letzte Alternative vielleicht noch den X-Fusion Vector DH 2+. Bei dem kann ich dir aber noch nicht sagen ob der passt.
wenn er passt habe ich bald nen RP23 aus nem 2009 Fritzz zu verkaufen


----------



## alex_t (7. Mai 2010)

Hi,

It seems that there are only two local Cube dealers where i live and both of them have a lot of trouble getting anything ordered from Cube - there are no stock available for high end bikes.

Could you recommend me a dealer from Germany where i could order online my bike? Preferably a dealer to be trusted  
Do the local German dealers offer any discount on the bikes?

Thanks !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (7. Mai 2010)

sure, of course, one of the most famous dealer in germany is bike-dicount.

check this out

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a15818/stereo-the-one.html?lg=en


----------



## alex_t (7. Mai 2010)

Ok, i've just talked to them and they seemed very nice, but unfortunately they do not ship in my area :-(
Any other dealers i could try?

Thanks !


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Mai 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=681
shiping world wide


----------



## alex_t (7. Mai 2010)

Thanks, called reactioncycles - they do not have it in stock and they also don't know what delivery time their dealer will give them but being a big store i have a feeling they could get one in the end.
Trouble is they're the most expesive so far  they say it's a 2010 bike and charge a little above the 2799EUR list price (in british pounds), whereas the others dealers all offer at least a small discount.


----------



## gerrit981 (7. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info.

Der Monarch ist bestellt.
Wenn er da ist werde ich mal meine Erfahrung posten und natürlich auch das Endergebnis der Umbauaktion in Bildern.

Baue gerade das 07 Fritzz auf 2010 um, habe den Rahmen und die Laufräder auf Garantie und eine kleine Zahlung bekommen.
Der 07 Rahmen hat die Probleme mit der kollidierenden Wippe und es war kein Tauschumlenkhebel mehr verfügbar...

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## Master | Torben (11. Mai 2010)

Feiner Deal


----------



## marvellos (28. Mai 2010)

frage an einen fritzz rx besitzer, habt ihr probleme mit der rx? macht die überdurchschnittlich viel krach?
höre immer wieder von leuten die sich beschweren über die rx da sie einfach heftig krach macht^^


----------



## XantoR (28. Mai 2010)

meine RX ist relativ laut, jedoch fahre ich sie an nem LTD Team Hardtail


----------



## marvellos (28. Mai 2010)

ju dito, fahre sie ebenfalls im moment 'noch' an meinem LTD Team 2010.
die lautstärke is ja mal übelst^^
jedoch gesehen das beim fritzz rx ne andere scheibe zum einsatz kommen soll.
ne geschwungene, die nich so laut sein soll. kann dass wer bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brr... (28. Mai 2010)

RX am 2010er Fritzz: Macht Krach ohne Ende!!!


----------



## marvellos (1. Juni 2010)

naja hab jetzt in meiner rx vom ltd team nu sinter beläge von kool stop verbaut...nur noch halb so laut ;>


----------



## marvellos (1. Juni 2010)

ziemlich wenige bilder von der 2010er version bis jetzt hier im thread -.O

jedenfalls hab ich mir nu auch n fritzz bestellt!^^ wird die besagte 2010er the one 'white n cocoa' version...wie ichs kaum noch abwarten kann bis ca nächste woche


----------



## brr... (1. Juni 2010)

2010er RX, komplett original mit Holzfellern. Extra für dich (marvellos):


----------



## marvellos (1. Juni 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> 2010er RX, komplett original mit Holzfellern. Extra für dich (marvellos):


----------



## Wolperdinger (14. Juni 2010)

Hi miteinander,
hat die Gabel im 2010er Fritzz eigentlich einen Lockout? Die 2011er hat wieder einen so wie ich des auf der Fox-Site rauslesen konnte.

Is für mich interresant weil ich auch etwas längere Ausritte mit dem Bike machen will. Aber bergab bin ich halt total heiß aufs Fritzz.

Denke mittlerweile des ich mit meinem Stereo scho fast an seine Grenzen komm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (14. Juni 2010)

Mache auch lange Touren mit dem Fritzz, habe keinen Lockout und ihn noch nie vermisst !?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## marvellos (16. Juni 2010)

tadaaa, endlich! 
2010er the one in white n cocoa!


----------



## jan84 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich werde diesen Serienmäßigen Spacerturm nie verstehen...

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Wolperdinger (18. Juni 2010)

sehr feines Bike. Is des jetzt der Syntace Lowrider Lenker oder der Downhill?

Gruß and ride on
Hechtl


----------



## slawo (19. Juni 2010)

franzl200 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann jemand mal das 2010er the one mal auf die Waage stellen?
> Angabe von Rahmengröße wär auch nicht schlecht!
> Danke mal vorab!




Cube Fritzz The One 2010 Black'n'Grey 18" alles serienmäßig mit 5050xx: 14,6 kg

Grüße Slawo


----------



## Aphex-T (4. Juli 2010)

Kennt jemand einen Onlineshop,  bei dem man den Lagersatz für das 2010er Fritzz bestellen kann ? Bei Bike-Discount habe ich nur den für 2007/2008 gefunden.

Danke.


----------



## t0obi (19. Juli 2010)

Ich habe vor mir ein cube fritzz 2010 zukaufen, bin nur nicht sicher welche Rahmengröße es denn werden soll, 18 oder 20 Zoll?
Ich bin 1,83m groß und meine Schrittlänge beträgt 89cm.


----------



## Midnight (20. Juli 2010)

Moin, ich bin ebenfalls 183 groß und fahre ein 18er, passt wunderbar.


----------



## jan84 (20. Juli 2010)

Fahre bei 186 und 92cm ein 20er. An deiner Stelle würd ich zum 18er greifen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tommy-cologne (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo tOobi,
bin 182cm bei 90er Schrittlänge und fahre 20 Zoll. War auch erst am zweifeln ob es nicht zu groß ist und hätte beinahe getauscht. Gott sei Dank habe ich es in 20 Zoll behalten. Fahre die orginale P6 bei Makierung 15-16 auf touren, wenn ich den 18 Zöller genommen hätte, wäre die Sattelstütze mit den 5cm die sei mehr raus müsste zu kurz. Bedenke auch die Oberrohrlänge, wenn du nicht einen zu langen Vorbau fahren willst(Knie/Lenker-Kontakt bergauf im stehen), hast ja auch lange Beine .
LG Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (20. Juli 2010)

Hey, ich bau mir derzeit auch ein Cube Fritzz auf allerdings bin ich noch recht unentschlossen welche Gabelm ich nehmen soll. Meint ihr ne Stahlfeder Fox van oder Lyrik harmoniert mit dem Luft Hinterbau und wäre eine Totem für´s Fritzz too much?


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Juli 2010)

bzgl der größe auch mal in den fritzz 2009 Thread schauen. Rahmen hat sich ja nicht verändert.
Gibt da ne recht gute Übersicht:


spirello schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig mit der "Nummer kleiner". Ich hab vor ein paar Monden mal die Größen der Fritzz-Fahrer aus dem Forum zusammengetragen:
> 
> Rahmen Größe Schrittlänge
> 16 173 80
> ...



Bzgl Totem im Fritzz.
Ich fahre selbst eine Totem DH Coil 2010 im 2009ner Fritzz.  Diese ist aber erst nach dem Coil Dämpfer gekommen. Deine Kombination bin ich nicht gefahren.

Uphill ist durch die Totem schwieriger geworden. Besonders wenn es richtig steil wir ist Fahrtechnik gefragt.

Persönlich würde ich zur Lyrik SoloAir DH oder Coil DH tendieren. Die SoloAir soll ja fast wie ne Coil funktionieren.

Mit den Coil Elementen und der Totem habe ich versucht aus dem Fritzz was zu machen was nun das Hanzz ist. Nur kann das Hanzz vieles besser .
Bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem derzeitigen Aufbau.
Wenn der Rahmen aber mal nachgibt wird es ein Hanzz. Dies konnte ich probe fahren und habe mich sofort verliebt.


----------



## Chucknorman (20. Juli 2010)

Naja wenn´s ne Coil wird dann ne Van ansonsten Lyrik.


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Juli 2010)

das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Für mich hat Fox aber absolut keine Vorteile gegenüber Rock Shox. Kosten nur mehr und müssen andauernd zu Toxo die nicht den besten ruf haben. Ich bin komplett weg von Fox


----------



## t0obi (21. Juli 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten da ich noch nicht ganz ausgewachen bin tendiere ich eher zum 20 zoll ich werd sie einfach mal probefahren und mir ein Bild davon machen...


----------



## Chucknorman (21. Juli 2010)

Naja meiner Meinung nach kannste die Van von der steifigkeit mit der Totem gleichsetzen. Schon mal mit ner Van gefahren? Die nutzt ca 15cm streng linear aus und gegen Ende wird sie so progressiv, dass so gut wie keine durchschläge vorkommen. Hab halt in meinem Fritzz einen Reduziersteuersatz wodurch ich nur Rock Shox gabeln am 09 fahren kann und die fangen halt auch bei 500,- aufwärts an. Hat von euch jemand einen 2010er Cube Fritzz Rahmen bei Radhaus Schliersee bestellt? Wenn ja wäre diese Person so nett ein Bild davon hochzuladen?


----------



## Sagi T 754 (21. Juli 2010)

Was mir eben aufgefallen ist, kann es sein das am the one der Lenker vom RX verbaut ist? Hab bei mir den Lowrider 318 mit 9° drauf. Der Lowrider Downhill hat aber 16° oder 12° !?

Könnt Ihr mal Bilder von Euren Lenkern machen bitte?


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Juli 2010)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Naja meiner Meinung nach kannste die Van von der steifigkeit mit der Totem gleichsetzen. Schon mal mit ner Van gefahren? Die nutzt ca 15cm streng linear aus und gegen Ende wird sie so progressiv, dass so gut wie keine durchschläge vorkommen. Hab halt in meinem Fritzz einen Reduziersteuersatz wodurch ich nur Rock Shox gabeln am 09 fahren kann und die fangen halt auch bei 500,- aufwärts an. Hat von euch jemand einen 2010er Cube Fritzz Rahmen bei Radhaus Schliersee bestellt? Wenn ja wäre diese Person so nett ein Bild davon hochzuladen?



die Steifigkeit einer Van kannst du max mit ner Lyrik vergleichen. Totem ist in dem Thema immer noch state of the art. Und Steifigkeit hat nix mit progression zu tun sonder wie stark sich eine gabel verwindet und verbiegt. Eine gut abgestimmt Gabel darf auch mal Durchschlagen. Was nützt ungenutzter Federweg. Wenn ich sie noch finde kann ich dir die genauen Werte aus der Freeride suchen.
Da spielen bei der Totem die 40ger standrohre rein.

Reduziersteuersatz heist auch nur das du von 1,5 Zoll auf 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft reduzierst. Du kannst alle Gabeln fahren die 1 1/8 sind mit dem Steuersatz. Für Taperd oder 1,5 Zoll brauchst du nen neuen Steuersatz. In der Beziehung ist das Fritzz schön Flexibel. Wodurch du Gabelmaßig von SR Suntor über Fox, Rock Shox, Kowa, RST usw. alles fahren kannst.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (21. Juli 2010)

auch mal ein Bild posten, ist ein Fritzz RX 2010 mit nur ein paar Anderungen, Muddy Board,Saint Bremse, anderer Sattel und ich hab auf Autoventile umgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagi T 754 (21. Juli 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> auch mal ein Bild posten, ist ein Fritzz RX 2010 mit nur ein paar Anderungen, Muddy Board,Saint Bremse, anderer Sattel und ich hab auf Autoventile umgebaut




Kannst Du mal bitte, bezüglich meines Posts, auf deinen Lenker sehen und mal die Bezeichnung posten. Möchte nur, bevor ich morgen den Händler anrufe, Gewissheit haben das bei mir der "falsche" Lenker verbaut ist.

MfG


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (21. Juli 2010)

issn Syntace Vector, mehr kann ich auf meinen Bildern nich erkennen, wenn du es genauer brauchst muss ich morgen kucken


----------



## Sagi T 754 (21. Juli 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> issn Syntace Vector, mehr kann ich auf meinen Bildern nich erkennen, wenn du es genauer brauchst muss ich morgen kucken




Syntace Vector sind auf beiden Versionen verbaut. Jedoch einmal der Lowrider Downhill (The One) und einmal der Lowrider (RX 318). Wäre nett wenn Du morgen mal nachsehen würdest.


MfG


----------



## Cawi (22. Juli 2010)

Gibts eigentlich schon was bezüglich dem 2011er Fritzz?


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (22. Juli 2010)

ist der 318 2014


----------



## Sagi T 754 (22. Juli 2010)

Hmm, ich hab den 318 7075. Die verbauen wohl immer mal was anderes oder wie?

btw: schnell mal ein Foto gemacht...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliButz (22. Juli 2010)

Sagi T 754 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab den 318 7075. Die verbauen wohl immer mal was anderes oder wie?
> 
> btw: schnell mal ein Foto gemacht...^^



Kommt bei Dir oben der Gummi-Dicht-Ring aus dem Steuersatz oder ist das nur ein Schatten?
Ist bei ner Freundin am Stereo mit dem gleichen FSA-Steuersatz dauernd der Fall. ..

LG
Willi


----------



## Sagi T 754 (22. Juli 2010)

WilliButz schrieb:


> Kommt bei Dir oben der Gummi-Dicht-Ring aus dem Steuersatz oder ist das nur ein Schatten?
> Ist bei ner Freundin am Stereo mit dem gleichen FSA-Steuersatz dauernd der Fall. ..
> 
> LG
> Willi



Ja ist bei mir auch so. Bei nem Kollegen am AMS 125 ist es ebenso. Scheint wohl nicht richtig durchdacht...


----------



## WilliButz (22. Juli 2010)

Sagi T 754 schrieb:


> Ja ist bei mir auch so. Bei nem Kollegen am AMS 125 ist es ebenso. Scheint wohl nicht richtig durchdacht...



Plöd! Kann man den nachkaufen? Oder fetten, dass er nicht rauskommt? Beim bike-components haben sie viel von FSA, aber die Dichtung nicht....

Naja, habe bei mir den Acros Ai-25 drin, da passt das


----------



## nullstein (23. Juli 2010)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Naja meiner Meinung nach kannste die Van von der steifigkeit mit der Totem gleichsetzen. Schon mal mit ner Van gefahren?
> ...





Der Radius der Rohre geht mit der *vierten* Potenz in die Biegesteifigkeit ein!!!!


----------



## DagyRagy (28. Juli 2010)

hi leute =)

habe mir gestern noch eines der letzten beim händler erhältlichen fritzz the one 2010 geholt =)

bin total zufrieden mit dem bike bis auf eins. meine hinterradbremse zieht erst kurz vor dem lenkeranschlag. das heißt ich bekomme am ende nich die volle bremskraft. als ich dan nach einer druckpunktverstellung gesucht habe (hatte vorher eine elixir CL da gibt es sowas) ist mir aufgefallen O.O die "the one" hat ja so etwas garnich xD  dan habe ich im internet gesucht wie ich das problem wegbekomme aber ganz wies aussieht muss ich die bremse jetzt extra entlüften??   ich habe natürlich nich das passende werkzeug und muss das bike dafür wohl zum händler fahren..aber ich habe keine lust das bike schon wieder abzugeben ^^ xD deshalb wollte ich fragen...gibt es keine andre möglichkeit den druckpunkt nach vorne zu verstellen?? hat vll einer von euch dasselbe problem gehabt??

würde mich über antworten freuen!

gruß dagy


----------



## Cawi (28. Juli 2010)

Entweder die beläge näher an die Scheibe bringen (ausbauen, leicht zusammendrücken, wieder einbauen) oder, wenn Luft im System ist entlüften. Kauf Dir lieber selbst das set, Händler machen das oft zu schlampig.


----------



## Mircwidu (28. Juli 2010)

nur wenn du das rad grad erst gekauft hast zurück damit. Er muss dir ein Bike übergeben was in Ordnung ist.

Und nicht jeder Händler macht das schlampig. Es gibt auch gute unter den schwarzen schafen


----------



## DagyRagy (28. Juli 2010)

oki danke für die antworten =) is aber echt blöd das die the one keine druckpunktverstellung hat =(


----------



## Sagi T 754 (28. Juli 2010)

War bei mir auch so, hab mir das Bleeding Kit (ebay - 10â¬) gekauft und selber entlÃ¼ftet. Aber nicht nach Anleitung, so bekommste auch keinen Druck rein. Hab eine 1mm dicke Scheibe zischen die BelÃ¤ge getan und das System unter Druck gestellt bis die BelÃ¤ge anlagen. Dann ordentlich entlÃ¼ftet und ohne Druck im System wieder verschlossen. Kolben bzw BelÃ¤ge wieder zurÃ¼ckgedrÃ¼ckt und fertig. Druckpunkt ist astrein mit einem Hebelweg von ~5mm.


----------



## slawo (28. Juli 2010)

Verstehe ich das richtig?
Du hast den Bremshebel gezogen, bis die Beläge an der 1mm Scheibe anlagen, dann entlüftet, Bremshebel gelöst und System verschlossen?

Würde auch den Druckpunkt gern etwas mehr vom Lenker weg haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (28. Juli 2010)

DagyRagy schrieb:


> oki danke für die antworten =) is aber echt blöd das die the one keine druckpunktverstellung hat =(



Hat sie nicht? Wir reden der Formula The One? Also meine hat eine Druckpunktverstellung. 







Das "goldene" Rädchen ist die Druckpunktverstellung. Nichts desto trotz habe ich auch ein "Druckpunktproblem" mit der Bremse. Nach einigen heftigeren Abfahrten wandert der Druckpunkt näher an den Lenker und bleibt dort. Dann muss ich die Beläge ausbauen, kurz pumpen und dann passt es wieder. Ziemlich nervig.


----------



## Mircwidu (28. Juli 2010)

du hast auch die The One von vor 2010 die neue hat nen komplett anderen Hebel sie hier:


----------



## derAndre (28. Juli 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> du hast auch die The One von vor 2010 die neue hat nen komplett anderen Hebel sie hier:


Die hat keine Druckpunktverstellung mehr? Welchen Sinn hat denn das? Wieso der "Rückschritt"?


----------



## DagyRagy (29. Juli 2010)

ja das wüsste ich auch gerne xD is doch total praktisch sone druckpunktverstellung....wie gesagt meine avid elixier hatte das auch....die formula the one kommt mir etwas problematisch vor mit der druckpunktsache nach allem was ich im forum so drüber lese -.- und ich dachte ich tu mir mit der the one was gutes xD


----------



## gmk (29. Juli 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hat sie nicht? Wir reden der Formula The One? Also meine hat eine Druckpunktverstellung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
bekanntes "the one" problem *
deshalb wurde sie bei den neuen modellen weggelassen
ist natürlich die inoffizielle meinung ...


----------



## Mircwidu (29. Juli 2010)

das Problem haben aber auch die neuen. Nur kannst du dort ohne verstellung dem ganzen kaum entgegen wirken. Von den ganzen Testbikes mit The One in Saalbach bei Freeride Festival hat keine so funktioniert wie man das von einer Bremse dieses Segmentes erwartet.
von Druckpunkt war bei keiner zu reden.


----------



## BrotherMo (29. Juli 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hat sie nicht? Wir reden der Formula The One? Also meine hat eine Druckpunktverstellung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sorry aber ein dummy muss mal ne frage stellen..... 
das goldene rädschen im bild muss nur gedreht werden zur verstellung
des druckpunktes?


----------



## derAndre (30. Juli 2010)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> sorry aber ein dummy muss mal ne frage stellen.....
> das goldene rädschen im bild muss nur gedreht werden zur verstellung
> des druckpunktes?


Yep. Ist ziemlich schwergängig.


----------



## BrotherMo (30. Juli 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Yep. Ist ziemlich schwergängig.


 
und geht nur in eine richtung....somit kann nichtmal ich was falsch machen.... 

danke schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagi T 754 (30. Juli 2010)

So,

vorhin mal das Bike gereinigt und dabei festgestellt das der untere Dichtring/gummi des Steuersatzes nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Weis jemand wo ich den herbekomme bzw ob es schlimm ist ohne zu fahren? Ich mein ne Dichtfunktion hatte der ja......^^


----------



## nullstein (31. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub die Dinger gibts bei Bikecomponents. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ne ordentliche Packung Fett machts auch


----------



## Chucknorman (1. August 2010)

hey, ich bau mir auch grad ein Cube Fritzz auf. Bin jetzt an der Kurbel angelkangt und wollte nunmal wissen, wieviel Spacer man benötigt um eine gute Kettenlinie zu bekommen? Hab schon gegoogelt aber nichts gescheides gefunden.


----------



## jan84 (1. August 2010)

Ich hab einen auf Antriebsseite.


----------



## Cawi (1. August 2010)

Ich kenn die Innenlagerbreite des Fritzz nicht. Bei Shimano ist immer ein Zettelchen dabei wo draufsteht bei 68(72)mm brauchst 2(1) Spacer rechts, 1(2) links.
Bau doch die Kurbel ein und miss ab ob sie mittig ist oder nicht.


----------



## Mircwidu (1. August 2010)

Fritzz hat 73mm Innenlager. Zumindest das 2009. Kannst ja schnell nachmessen.
Dann muss nur Rechts ein Spacer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (1. August 2010)

Was für ne Vorbaulänge fahrt ihr am Fritzz? Ich schiele ja auf den Spank spike Vorbau mit 35mm Länge. Der baut ziehmlich tief und in der Kombination mit nem Flatbar bekommt man ordentlich Druck aufs Vorderrad und sitzt schön mittig und aufrecht im Rad.


----------



## Cawi (1. August 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Fritzz hat 73mm Innenlager. Zumindest das 2009. Kannst ja schnell nachmessen.
> Dann muss nur Rechts ein Spacer.


Tatsächlich 7*3*? oder hast Dich vertippt?


----------



## itchyp (1. August 2010)

Ich fahre noch einen 60mm Holzfeller aber würde evtl auch auf den 40er umsteigen. Das Fritzz hat ein recht langes Oberrohr, außerdem komm ich mit kürzeren Vorbauten viel besser zurecht


----------



## itchyp (1. August 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> Tatsächlich 7*3*? oder hast Dich vertippt?




ja 73....warum nicht?


----------



## Cawi (1. August 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> ja 73....warum nicht?



gute frage... war wohl nicht ganz da


----------



## Chucknorman (1. August 2010)

Fritzz hat ein 73mm Innenlager. Habs heute mittag gemessen. Kurbel ist mittlerweile eingebaut muss jetzt nur noch warten, bis meine neue Bremse und Sattelstütze kommt. Dann gibts Bilder und die so sehr erwartete Jungfernfahrt^^


----------



## DagyRagy (4. August 2010)

hi leute ich habe noch ne 2. frage ^^

un zwar, ich hab zu meinem fritzz gratis das muddy board bekommen. das jedoch musste die fahrradhandlung erst bestellen und gestern kams an. also gleich mal abgeholt . als ich daheim ankam und mir das borad genau angesehen habe viel mir auf, das es auf der rückseite heist, only for Sting and Stereo. ich dachte mir weiter nichts dabei, den die fachleute sollten mir schon das richitge bestellt haben. als ich es dan aber montiert hatte viel mir ein kleiner ungeschüzter bereich am
???standrohr??? des dämpfers auf. in diesem bereich könnten anfliegende steine(wen sie den richitgen winkel treffen) nach wie vor schaden anrichiten. deshalb wollte ich mal hier nachfragen (bevor ich die leute bei der handlung anrufe) gibt es den ein spezielles board für das cube fritzz (vll etwas länger) oder sind die tatsächlich alle gleich und der kleine ungeschützte bereich ist normal??

freue mich auf antworten!

gruß dagy


----------



## FWck (4. August 2010)

Schau mal hier bei Cube: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/accessoires-tires_id_36644_.htm

Da gibt es tatsächlich für Stereo+Sting eine Bestellnummer, für das Fritzz eine andere -> Fritzz wird ein eigenes haben.

Also ab zurück zur Handlung und die sollen dir das richtige Bestellen!

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## DagyRagy (4. August 2010)

is ja wieder ma typisch xD man sollte sich also doch nich immer auf die fachleute verlassen ^^ okey...danke für deinen tipp is mir garnich eingefallen mal bei cube selbst nach zu sehen 

gruß dagy


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (5. August 2010)

Wenn du dein Muddy Board montiert hast mach doch mal bitte ein Bild davon was es alles abdeckt, bin mir gar ned mehr sicher was bei meiner Verpackung draufstand...

Aber der Stoßdämpfer ist jedenfalls sauber nach der letzten Schlammfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IschBins (9. August 2010)

DagyRagy schrieb:


> .... gibt es den ein spezielles board für das cube fritzz (vll etwas länger) oder sind die tatsächlich alle gleich und der kleine ungeschützte bereich ist normal??
> 
> freue mich auf antworten!
> 
> gruß dagy




Länger ist das fürs Fritzz nicht soweit ich weiß. Aber, es hat eine Aussparung damit der Hebel für das ProPedal durchpasst (Stereo 140mm Federweg, Fritzz 160mm). Und das ist halt der Grund für die Unterschiede.


----------



## Chucknorman (9. August 2010)

Hey was wiegen denn eure Fritzz´s so? Hab meins heute fertig aufgebaut und eingestellt und natürlich gleich mal gewogen. Komm auf 14,5kg mit 2,4er Fat Albert. Bald kommen jedoch vorne wie hinten Minions in 2,35 drauf dann wirds knapp unter 15kg liegen. Was ich jedoch beachtlich find, ist die Uphilltauglichkeit des Fritzz. Fahr mit 33% Sag und komme gefühlt gleich schnell den Berg hoch wie mit meinem AMS 125.


----------



## jan84 (9. August 2010)

15 bis 15,1 kg mit Highroller DH-UST und Muddymary (zusammen 2,1kg).


----------



## Kitesurfer (12. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Sucht Jemand von euch eine Reduzierhülse um eine Vario Stütze im Fritzz oder Stereo zu fahren ?

Ich habe eine USE Reduzierhülse von meinem Fritzz zu verkaufen. Sie ist optimal um die praktischen Vario-Stützen im Fritzz oder Stereo zu fahren. Die extra Lange Hülse von USE sorgt für viel Stabilität und ermöglicht ein weites Rausziehen der Stütze.  

Mehr dazu hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/295444/cat/500

Grüße,

Damian


----------



## ombre998 (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,,

bevor ich lange alles zusammen suche, wollte ich mal nachfragen. Evtl hat jemand die daten mehr oder weniger im Kopf..


Würde einen günstigen 2010er Cube Fritzz Rahmen 20" mit Dämpfer und Steckachse bekommen.

Inwiefern sind die Teile des Canyon Nerve AM 2010 5.0 damit kompatibel.

Tapered Lyrik und passender Semi-integrated Steuersatz sind vorhanden. 

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## ombre998 (6. Januar 2011)

hallo, ich schon wieder,,

könnte mir noch jemand sagen, ob das fritzz 2010 einen 135er oder 150er hinterbau hat?

grüße
tommy


----------



## sepalot (6. Januar 2011)

ombre998 schrieb:


> hallo, ich schon wieder,,
> 
> könnte mir noch jemand sagen, ob das fritzz 2010 einen 135er oder 150er hinterbau hat?
> 
> ...


 
Weder noch! Ist ein 142 mm Hinterbau, da das Syntacesystem bei den 2009er, 2010er und 2011er verwendet wird.

Alle Infos findest du auf der SYNTACE-Seite:

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1657

Einige 135 mm Naben können mit passenden Endstücken umgebaut werden.

lg
sepalot


----------



## Mircwidu (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn das Nerve ein durchgehend 1.5 Steuerrohr hat dann passt auch der Steuersatz.
Ansonsten sollten die Teile passen. vielleicht noch der Bremsscheibenadapter hinten.


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2011)

Hat das Nerve auch ein 34,9er (innen) Sitzrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (6. Januar 2011)

Stimmt da war noch was.
Oder einfach für 19,90 ne reduzierhülse auf 31,6


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2011)

Fahre ich im Fritzz auch, hat den Vorteil, dass man die Stütze wirklich komplett versenken kann, das geht mit der 34,9er, zumindest mit einer 400er, nicht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## ombre998 (7. Januar 2011)

servus jungs und mädels 

durchgehend 1.5 steuerrohr -> nein
34,9 mm Sattelstütze -> nein

die beiden sachen sind geklärt..

ansonsten gibts nix, was man beachten müsste?
was für eine bremsaufnahme brauch ich?

grüße
tommy


----------



## JDEM (7. Januar 2011)

Brauchst dann halt nen neuen Steuersatz, ne Reduzierhülse fürs Sattelrohr, Bremse dürfte passen wenn du ne IS Aufnahme mit Adapter hast.
Umwerfer muss vll. erneuert werden, wenn das Nerve nen Etyp Umwerfer dranhat.


----------



## ombre998 (8. Januar 2011)

ok,,

was ist der unterschied zwischen post- und is-aufnahme?

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1014577 
welches von beiden hat das canyon?

grüße
tommy


----------



## sepalot (8. Januar 2011)

ombre998 schrieb:


> ok,,
> 
> was ist der unterschied zwischen post- und is-aufnahme?
> 
> ...


 
hallo,

schau mal hier, ich denke hier ist es bebildert ganz gut zu sehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3453645&postcount=2 (hier ist es bei Gabeln zu sehen, gilt aber für Rahmen genau so)

(zur Volständigkeit der ganze Beitrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263469)

Bei Gabeln gilt die Postmountaufnahme und bei Rahmen (also Bremsaufnahme für Hinterradbremse) immernoch die IS-Aufnahme als "Standard".

So, wie ich es beim Canyon in Erinnerung (bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher) und ich es auf den Bildern erkennen kann, haben die Canyon-Rahmen eine Postmountaufnahme.

Das ist zwar der 2011er Rahmen, müsste aber auch beim 2010er schon so gewesen sein (das Bild vom Link von dir, lässts leider nicht gut erkennen: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2088

Das Fritzz hat aber auf jeden Fall eine IS-Aufnahme am Hinterbau. Hier wird ein Adapter IS auf Postmount benötigt:






lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre998 (8. Januar 2011)

tausend dank,,
sehr hilfreich!!


----------



## ombre998 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,,

liebe Leute,,
wie nennt sich der umwerfer typ, den ich benötige?
lässt sich eine 400 mm sattelstütze wirklich nicht komplett versenken?
das sitzrohr hat doch 500 mm bei einem 20 " Rahmen

gruß
tommy


----------



## jan84 (21. Januar 2011)

Du brauchst einen Topswing mit 34,9 Klemmdurchmesser. 

Auf dem Bild oben (#205) siehst du die maximale Versenkung mit 34,9er Stütze. Dann stößt die Stütze an die untere Kante der Auswölbung der Aufnahme der Achse des Umlenkhebels an. 

Ich hab um komplett zu versenken ne Hülse von 34,9 auf 31,6 verbaut und fahre jetzt ne 31,6er Stütze, dann geht die Stütze wirklich ganz rein. 




Auch ein 20", Stütze geht noch 1-2cm weiter rein als auf dem Bild, also wirklich bis anschlag klemmung. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## ombre998 (21. Januar 2011)

ok merci,,

mir ist nur nicht ganz klar und ersichtlich, wo genau der umwerfer montiert wird. am sitzrohr kann das ja nicht der fall sein.

gruß
tommy


----------



## slawo (21. Januar 2011)

er krallt sich an der unteren dämpferaufnahme fest 

lg


----------



## ombre998 (23. Januar 2011)

hi leute,,

leider hat mich mein verkäufer hängen gelassen, was den cube fritzz rahmen angeht.

gibt es bei euch jemanden, der einen 2010er Rahmen in Gr. 20 " anbietet?

Farbe ist egal, nur von 2010 sollte er sein. Gebraucht oder neu, kann man drüber reden..

Besten Gruß
Tommy


----------



## slawo (5. Februar 2011)

Hey liebe Cube Community 
Habe vor mein Cube Fritzz 2010 The One 18" zu verkaufen, da ich auf ein Trek Scratch umsteigen mÃ¶chte.
Werde bald eine Anzeige hier im Bikemarkt schalten sobald ich als VerkÃ¤ufer identifiziert bin. Falls es Interessenten unter euch gibt, dann bin ich aber jetzt schon fÃ¼r Angebote dankbar 

Farbe ist Black 'n' Grey. Das Bike ist elf Monate alt, d.h. es ist noch Garantie vorhanden. Es sind weitestgehend alle Standardkomponenten verbaut. Habe nur einen 60mm Vorbau, eine 200mm Bremsscheibe hinten, einen DÃ¤mpferschutz und Crankbrothers 5050xx Pedale montiert, die natÃ¼rlich zum Angebot dazugehÃ¶ren. Das Bike wurde ca. 900km bewegt und stets gepflegt. Es hat auch keine schweren StÃ¼rze erlebt, dementsprechend unverbraucht sieht es aus. Gebrauchsspuren sind natÃ¼rlich dennoch vorhanden, halten sich aber in grenzen.

Trenne mich eigentlich sehr ungern von dem guten Teil aber kann mir leider keine zwei Bikes leisten 
VHB ist 2600â¬ fÃ¼r Angebote bin ich sehr dankbar! Fotos findet ihr in meiner Galerie...

cya


----------



## WilliButz (5. Februar 2011)

slawo schrieb:


> Hey liebe Cube Community
> Habe vor mein Cube Fritzz 2010 The One 18" zu verkaufen, da ich auf ein Trek Scratch umsteigen möchte.
> Werde bald eine Anzeige hier im Bikemarkt schalten sobald ich als Verkäufer identifiziert bin. Falls es Interessenten unter euch gibt, dann bin ich aber jetzt schon für Angebote dankbar
> 
> ...



Das ist zwar ein Bike-Forum, aber das heißt ja noch nicht, dass das Lesen komplett eingestellt wird, oder? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145136

LG Willi


----------



## Berliner89 (6. Februar 2011)

ombre998 schrieb:


> hi leute,,
> 
> leider hat mich mein verkäufer hängen gelassen, was den cube fritzz rahmen angeht.
> 
> ...



Meld dich mal bei mir habe einen 20" Fritzz rx Rahmen gebraucht ! Kaufdatum 7.7.2010

Gruß


----------



## andy2306 (26. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute, 

ich hab mir im Herbst 2010 das Fritzz RX gekauft. Nun hab ich bis jetzt die Bremshebelschraube verloren und vom Hinterbau sind mir bis heute insgesamt 4 oder 5 schrauben abgerissen(Also der Schraubenkopf vom Gewinde). Heute hat mir die Schraube sogar ein Kugellager zerstört. Nach dem Kauf hab ich selbst nicht viel rumgeschraubt. 
Eigentlich nur immer Kontrolliert ob alle Schrauben festsitzen und das Schaltwerk eingestellt. Kann ich mich da wegen den ganzen Schrauben an Cube wenden ? Ich denk mal Normal ist das Ganze doch nicht oder ? 
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich natürlich auch mal ein Paar Treppen usw. Springe aber das sollte denk ich kein Problem für das Bike sein.
Naja ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. 

Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (27. Februar 2011)

fährt einer von euch die Veltec DH Nabe hinten am Fritzz?

Wenn ja mit welchen Adaptern?


----------



## Jole1982 (4. März 2011)

Es ist heute gekommen und es ist sooooo geil!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mircwidu (6. März 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> fährt einer von euch die Veltec DH Nabe hinten am Fritzz?
> 
> Wenn ja mit welchen Adaptern?



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist die DH-Nabe nicht X12 geeignet. zumindest als ich damals suchte war sie es nicht. Die SL Nabe geht (ist im Veltec V-Two verbaut). Wenn du dir sicher sein willst schreib einfach mal Veltec an.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (6. März 2011)

habs schon hinbekommen, trotzdem danke


----------



## Mircwidu (7. März 2011)

gibt es nun nen adapter für die Veltec DH?


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (7. März 2011)

Adapter gibts keinen, ich hab das ganze mit Unterlegscheibengelöst, hält perfekt


----------



## dondon (16. März 2011)

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Enduro Rahmen. Falls also einer von euch ein *fritzz 20"* anzubieten hat ----> PN an mich

Ihr könnt mir auch andere Rahmen anbieten.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (3. April 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen welcher Stahlfederdämpfer hinten ins Fritzz passt?
Und welche Einbaugröße der haben muss?

Wäre cool wenn jemand nen Bild hat


----------



## andy2306 (9. Juli 2011)

Hi, 

folgendes Problem hab mir neue Lager und Schrauben für mein Fritzz. 
Nur hab ich leider vergessen in welcher reihenfolge die Schrauben und Beilagscheiben in den Rahmen kommen. Es geht eigentlich nur um die auf dem Bild markierte Schraube. Könnte vielleicht jemand kurz nachsehen und mir bescheid geben wie die Schrauben und Beilagscheiben angebracht sind ? 
Danke schonmal 
Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_watcher951 (9. August 2011)

Mein Fritzz mit Schutz der sich bei der ersten Ausfahrt gleich bewährt hat:


----------

